# how can i remove hammer-drive anchors



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

i`m in south Florida.
most guys install storm shutters with tapcons.
this person used those lead , hammer-drive anchors.
the client needs these shutters ( accordion-shutters)removed , so the tile guy can install new tile around the pool area.then I have to re-install them.
we`re taking maybe 80 fasteners or more, and some are in recessed niches , where I have maybe 3 inches wide to get my hand and tool 5 or 6 inches in.
can`t use a grinder, no room ,
if I try to slam them out with a chisel ( which is hard as hell), it just really damages the aluminum face . it`ll look like crap

any ideas?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Drill them out.


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

like a pop rivet , i got it.
talk to an electrican ( they use them all the time) he said it wasn


----------



## Gaboy (Mar 30, 2014)

Sawzall


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Die grinder with carbide burr.

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

griz said:


> Drill them out.


That was my thought.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

The pins are usually stainless - at least the ones I buy. I don't specify stainless, they just are so I assume most are. That makes them kind of hard to drill out.

Those oscillating saws do ok with the right blade. Die grinder with carbide bit would work pretty good. Both risk collateral damage. Maybe a really bad a$$ drill bit is the way to go


----------

